# NEW COMPANY POLICY



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Company Policy

As a result of the reduction of money budgeted for department areas, we are forced to cut down on our number of personnel.

Under this plan, older employees will be asked to take early retirement, thus permitting the retention of younger people who represent our future.

Therefore, a program to phase out older personnel by the end of the current fiscal year, via retirement, will be placed into effect immediately.

This program will be known as SLAP (Sever Late-Aged Personnel).Employees who are SLAPPED will be given the opportunity to look for jobs outside the company. SLAPPED employees can request a review of their employment recordsbefore actual retirement takes place.

This review phase of the program is called SCREW (Survey of Capabilities of Retired-Early Workers). All employees who have been SLAPPED and SCREWED mayfile an appeal with upper management.

This appeal is called SHAFT (Study by Higher Authority Following Termination). Under the terms of the new policy, an employee may beSLAPPED once SCREWED twice, but may be SHAFTED as many times as the company deems appropriate.

If an employee follows the above procedure, he/she will be entitled to get HERPES (Half Earnings for Retired Personnel's Early Severance) or CLAP (Combined Lump-sum Assistance Payment) unless he/she already has AIDS (Additional Income from Dependents HERPES and CLAP are considered benefit plans, any employee who has received HERPES or CLAP will no longer beSLAPPED or SCREWED by the company.

Management wishes to assure the younger employees who remain on board that the company will continue its policy of training employees through our **** (Special High Intensity Training). We take pride in the amount of **** ouremployees receive. We have given our employees more **** than any company inthis area. If any employee feels they do not receive enough **** on thejob,see your immediate supervisor. Your supervisor is specially trained tomakesure you receive all the **** you can stand.

And, once again, thanks for all your years of service with us.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: thats was funny and very creative


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

While somewhat funny, I also think that's somewhat offensive


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *While somewhat funny, I also think that's somewhat offensive *


Lighten up! It's just a joke.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps I should. But perhaps "lightening up" has contributed to the severe lack of moral values we have in society today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

No....actually the moral decay is caused by parent who cant stay married to watch their kids.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's very true Unregistered. It's sad.


----------

